# Subversion can't connect to internet

## RayDude

This broke sometime in the last couple of months. Everything else works on the system. The same version of subversion is on my laptop and works perfectly. I have tried revdep-rebuild and have rebuilt subversion several times, even disabling distcc and ccache.

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.26-gentoo-r4 x86_64)                                                              

=================================================================               

System uname: Linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r4-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E7200_@_2.53GHz-with-glibc2.2.5                                                          

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 26 May 2009 03:30:17 +0000                              

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [enabled]                                        

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]                                                   

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39                                                    

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.7                                           

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.4-r2                                        

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6                                                   

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7                                                     

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4                                                      

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                      

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r2                                                   

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.9                                                        

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63                                                 

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2                  

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1                                                  

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                     

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a                                                     

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.29                                                     

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"                                                         

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                    

CFLAGS="-mtune=core2 -march=core2 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"               

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                     

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/4.2/env /usr/kde/4.2/share/config /usr/kde/4.2/shutdown /usr/share/config"                                                        

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"                   

CXXFLAGS="-mtune=core2 -march=core2 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"             

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                

FEATURES="distcc distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"                                           

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"                                                           

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"                                                               

LINGUAS="en_US en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib ac3 acl acpi aiglx aim alsa amd64 amr apache2 asf audacious audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 bzlib cairo calendar cdda cddb cdio cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cpudetection cracklib crypt cups curl dbus dc1394 divx dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdnav dvdread emacs emerald emovix encode exif fame fbcondecor ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp gdbm gif glib glibc-omitfp glitz gnome gphoto2 gpm gtk hal httpd iconv icq ieee1394 imagemagick imap imlib isdnlog ithreads jabber java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeprefix kipi lame lirc live lm_sensors mad matroska midi mime mjpeg mng mod mozbranding mozdom mp2 mp3 mp4 mp4live mpeg mplayer msn mudflap multilib mysql ncurses network nls nptl nptlonly ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf pdflib perl php plasma player pmu png posix print python qt3 qt4 quicktime rar rdesktop readline reflection replytolist samba sasl scanner sdl session skins spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 stream svg sysfs tcl tcltk tcpd tga theora threads tidy tiff tk transparency truetype truetype-fonts type1 type1-fonts unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vdpau vlm vorbis webkit wifi x264 xcomposite xine xorg xpm xprint xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda_intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard linuxinput mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_US en" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

The subversion error:

```
svn: OPTIONS of 'http://svn.mythtv.org/svn/trunk/mythtv': could not connect to server (http://svn.mythtv.org)
```

I think I just found the problem by looking at emerge --info of the system that works and the one that doesn't. The one that doesn't work is running a later version of glibc... I'll go back and see if that helps.

Brian

----------

## RayDude

Not allowed to downgrade glibc.

So any ideas? Help? I hate to think I have to reinstall the whole damn thing.

----------

## malern

What svn command are you running when you get that error?

Are you sure the problem is something to do with subversion, and not a general networking issue? Can you access the svn url with other apps? For example, does "wget http://svn.mythtv.org/svn/trunk/mythtv/" work?

----------

## cyrillic

Did you emerge subversion with USE="webdav-neon" or USE="webdav-serf" ?

If you don't have one of those enabled, then subversion will only work with "svn://" URLs and not "http://" URLs.

----------

## RayDude

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

> Did you emerge subversion with USE="webdav-neon" or USE="webdav-serf" ?
> 
> If you don't have one of those enabled, then subversion will only work with "svn://" URLs and not "http://" URLs.

 

Thanks much. For some reason I didn't have either of those enabled on this system. But neon is on my laptop. That must be the problem.

----------

## RayDude

Sorry. I don't have webdav-neon in make.conf on my laptop and it still built with webdav-neon and works. I added it to my multimedia system and rebuilt, but it still can't connect.

Here's the command I'm trying:

```
svn co http://svn.mythtv.org/svn/branches/release-0-21-fixes/mythtv && \

svn co http://svn.mythtv.org/svn/branches/release-0-21-fixes/mythplugins && \

svn co http://svn.mythtv.org/svn/branches/release-0-21-fixes/myththemes
```

Thanks.

----------

## Bircoph

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=263497

Neon >=0.28.4 uses SOCK_CLOEXEC, thus it will not work with older kernels.

Either update your kernel or verify that linux-headers is closest from the floor to you kernel version.

----------

## RayDude

```
make headers_install

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/docproc

  HOSTCC  scripts/unifdef

scripts/unifdef.c:209: error: conflicting types for 'getline'

/usr/include/stdio.h:651: error: previous declaration of 'getline' was here

make[1]: *** [scripts/unifdef] Error 1

make: *** [headers_install] Error 2
```

I don't think I can use a 2.6.28 kernel (v4l changes might mess up my drivers). I'll give it a shot though.

----------

## chovy

```

export USE='webdav-serf';

emerge -avt subversion;

```

Like the above posted mentioned, I had neither webdav-neon or webdav-serf compiled into subversion, the problem is webdav-neon is not compatible with my kernel, so webdav-serf must be used.

----------

